# Do you guys consider this a good week?



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> View attachment 321821


Yes.

If you drove Less than 400 miles a day . . .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Not bad for a 60 hour week.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Really depends on the hours and miles imho. If those are in check it was a good week.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Post the screen with the bar graph for each day please.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Post the screen with the bar graph for each day please.


This


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Is that the cartman South Park character? Post it otherwise nobody knows if there's a $150 cleaning fee in there or something like that

I'm referring to this screen... and I did this in a city with the second lowest minimum fare in the USA.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I’ve never come anywhere close to that. 

Yes


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes but not if you have to buy a new Phone to pay for the one on fire


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Are you picking up illegals at the border and driving them to sanctuary cities?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> Are you picking up illegals at the border and driving them to sanctuary cities?


Trump drives for Uber?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

30 dollars and hour for 50 hours before expenses. That's a pretty good week.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Great week, and that dosent count the cash tips

or better stated , just one great day 
What happened on Saturday to make it a $400 day?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Every market is different. During the winter months $100/day is in 6 hours is easy. Spring/summer getting $50 in 6 hours is a good day. This is before expenses.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Every market is different but $1300 in a week is outstanding in any market. Texas has the second lowest minimum fare just beating out Flagstaff AZ by a nickel. $1300 is downright amazing here.

Saturday was graduation at Southern Methodist Univerisity which is an affluent party school and also has renowned academic programs. On Saturday evening I learned that the parents and grandparents get just as drunk and attempt just as many shenanigans as the students. It's ok with me however when the rides are expensive.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> View attachment 321821


From what I've seen in SF that's meh.

Need to post hours/trips so we can properly savage you errr comment


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

What does “savage you errr comment” mean? Please edit.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> What does "savage you errr comment" mean? Please edit.


It's a joke. Meaning he heeds to post more info so we can either comment on it or, if it's bogus or 90 hours savage him.

No edit.

Yours was decent. I doubt I do 153 rides in a month


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> View attachment 321821


Depends on miles, hours and market. In my market that is a livable wage.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

It was a slow week here in San Diego but still managed to net $1300. You gotta put in those hours though. The rides dont give themselves.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> View attachment 321821


It depends how many miles you drove and what kind of vehicle. If you made that money driving 500 miles in a 12 year old Corolla, then it was absolutely amazing. If you did it driving 3000 miles in a 2019 Escalade, then it was terrible. Those are many scenarios in between those two extremes.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> It was a slow week here in San Diego but still managed to net $1300. You gotta put in those hours though. The rides dont give themselves.
> View attachment 321893


62 hours. If we could get that down to 50 that would be not too shabby of a wage.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

$138 in gratuity over 121 trips is amazing regardless of vehicle or market. I’m just pissed because never in my 1.5 years and 6k trips have I been offered a quest promotion.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> $138 in gratuity over 121 trips is amazing regardless of vehicle or market. I'm just pissed because never in my 1.5 years and 6k trips have I been offered a quest promotion.


Yes, I noticed that too. Good tips. Never a quest? Wow. They will be gone soon though.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

OP

"Ya'll like the way I make dis munnnyy?"






Let us know when you cop the light blue gators.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If it really happened it’s a pretty good not to be confused with great week for the Bay Area.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I think how much you took in per mile would be more useful information.

i.e
$1600 driving 400 miles
$1600 driving 800 miles
$1600 driving 3200 miles

So to me, the end of week total is not as important as dollars or cents per mile.

Just my two cents <pun intended>


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Awesome job OP and CJ. I hope to have those kinda numbers regularly. Best so far was $1,200 but that was around Christmas with massive promos.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Is that the cartman South Park character? Post it otherwise nobody knows if there's a $150 cleaning fee in there or something like that
> 
> I'm referring to this screen... and I did this in a city with the second lowest minimum fare in the USA.
> View attachment 321856


Thats good money in Dallas. Good job!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Like others said, to me the most important part it dollars per mile driven. A nice mix of minimal dead miles and high volume is nice.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> $138 in gratuity over 121 trips is amazing regardless of vehicle or market. I'm just pissed because never in my 1.5 years and 6k trips have I been offered a quest promotion.


I made $44.58 in 27 trips on Uber last week. All in app, save $2 cash. I made $20 in 14 trips on Lyft, $4 of it cash. This morning before my 8 to 5 job I made a total of $10 in tips on just 4 trips but that was highly unusual.I'm getting slightly better tips on Uber than Lyft, which is not what I expected. Only been "Lyfting" for 2 weeks. I usually dual app which seems to keep my utilization levels way up, way less dead time. Except when I saw surges pop up on Saturday night. Lyft primetime is a joke, so I turned it off. $64 in tips in about 25 hours (2 of which I totally wasted though). Decent.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> 62 hours. If we could get that down to 50 that would be not too shabby of a wage.


Yea maybe on the busiest of weeks that is doable. Certainly 2-3 years ago making $30/hour profit was a thing. I'll take $20/hour profit for my 60 hours of work. Im not getting rich but im not struggling to pay the bills either.


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

Que


CJfrom619 said:


> It was a slow week here in San Diego but still managed to net $1300. You gotta put in those hours though. The rides dont give themselves.
> View attachment 321893


"Quest/Promotion" what's that? lol (kidding) Just rarely see those in the Tampa Bay area. Nicely done though.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Is that the cartman South Park character? Post it otherwise nobody knows if there's a $150 cleaning fee in there or something like that
> 
> I'm referring to this screen... and I did this in a city with the second lowest minimum fare in the USA.
> View attachment 321856


Demand seems pretty high in Dallas? 3 rides per hour is very good. Requests must be easy to come by there. I normally average 2.5 rides per hour but this week was closer to 2 rides because it was slower.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A good week ain’t got no pain. A bad weeks when I lie in bed and think of how it use to be.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I've never even made that much in a month. Although i only drive here and there, and to and fro, every now and then.


----------



## Just Chillin (Apr 22, 2019)

theMezz said:


> I think how much you took in per mile would be more useful information.
> 
> i.e
> $1600 driving 400 miles
> ...


He still hasn't responded as to how many miles he drove or the type of vehicle .


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

theMezz said:


> I think how much you took in per mile would be more useful information.
> 
> i.e
> $1600 driving 400 miles
> ...


Exactly....Gross receipts - expenses = Profit.....what are the expenses....you need to include the depretiation of the vehicle to get an accurate figure...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Every market is different but $1300 in a week is outstanding in any market. Texas has the second lowest minimum fare just beating out Flagstaff AZ by a nickel. $1300 is downright amazing here.
> 
> Saturday was graduation at Southern Methodist Univerisity which is an affluent party school and also has renowned academic programs. On Saturday evening I learned that the parents and grandparents get just as drunk and attempt just as many shenanigans as the students. It's ok with me however when the rides are expensive.


What's your minimum


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Every market is different but $1300 in a week is outstanding in any market.


Ian you are big on posting your "windfall" screenshots. Post your odometer this morning and then next Monday morning to get a true sense of what you make. Also are you willing to admit how many hours you spend offline deadheading back to spots? I bet you really worked around 60 hours.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Every market is different but $1300 in a week is outstanding in any market. Texas has the second lowest minimum fare just beating out Flagstaff AZ by a nickel. $1300 is downright amazing here.
> 
> Saturday was graduation at Southern Methodist Univerisity which is an affluent party school and also has renowned academic programs. On Saturday evening I learned that the parents and grandparents get just as drunk and attempt just as many shenanigans as the students. It's ok with me however when the rides are expensive.


Here in MA, $1,300 is not outstanding. Over $2,000 would be outstanding. Part time, about 15 hours a week, I net about $450. About 30 trips a week. That is not driving in down town Boston either. I get some 50-60 dollar fares because I drive 30 miles north of the city. When I get a ping that is going to Boston, 95% of the time it is surging there, I drop off, make sure I get surge and then set the DF to back home.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

WingyDriver said:


> Que
> 
> "Quest/Promotion" what's that? lol (kidding) Just rarely see those in the Tampa Bay area. Nicely done though.


My Quest comes from a promotion that Uber runs with the rental car im using. They offer 70 rides to cover the cost of the vehicle and will give you an extra $120 a week if you do a 120 rides. Since I drive full time its a sweet deal. I grossed $1600 but i had about $300 in expenses so i pocketed close to $1300 for my 60 hours. Not having to pay for vehicle costs and the rental takes care of all the maintenance which in this gig is very valuable. Trust me drivers in San Diego aren't getting any quests either. Mine i had to go out and seek.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> My Quest comes from a promotion that Uber runs with the rental car im using. They offer 70 rides to cover the cost of the vehicle and will give you an extra $120 a week if you do a 120 rides. Since I drive full time its a sweet deal. I grossed $1600 but i had about $300 in expenses so i pocketed close to $1300 for my 60 hours. Not having to pay for vehicle costs and the rental takes care of all the maintenance which in this gig is very valuable. Trust me drivers in San Diego aren't getting any quests either. Mine i had to go out and seek.


70 rides a week? What kind of car?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> 70 rides a week? What kind of car?


Exactly only 70 rides will pay for the rental. They gave me a spotless 2017 nissan altima. I've always stayed away from rentals because the ride requirements was always ridiculous high around 120 rides which would only cover some of the rental payment and you would still have to pay out of pocket some. When i saw this deal I jumped on it. Ive had the vehicle for 3 months now and they cover all maintenance including oil changes. I just got the brakes and rotors done on this car and I didn't have to pay a penny. For a full time driver like myself its a great deal.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Exactly only 70 rides will pay for the rental. They gave me a spotless 2017 nissan altima. I've always stayed away from rentals because the ride requirements was always ridiculous high around 120 rides which would only cover some of the rental payment and you would still jave to py out of pocket some. When i saw this deal I jumped on it. Ive had the vehicle for 3 months now and they cover all maintenance including oil changes. I just got the brakes and rotors done on this car and I didn't have to pay a penny. For a full time driver like myself its a great deal.


Wow that is a great deal, almost too good of a deal


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Do you guys consider this a good bombardment of pigeon poop?
(Stood under a statue for 49 hours and 7 minutes for the week)


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wow that is a great deal, almost too good of a deal :smiles:


No seriously I thought the same but since its a week to week contract I figured i would give it a try. It is almost to good of a deal. No vehicle or maintenance expenses is a huge deal in this job. Unlimited miles as well so i just drive this car around all week with my personal vehicle sitting at home. Not worried about wear and tear on a vehicle that im gonna turn back in eventually.



Jake Air said:


> Do you guys consider this a good bombardment of pigeon poop?
> (Stood under a statue for 49 hours and 7 minutes for the week)
> 
> View attachment 321925


Weird flex but ok.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Ian you are big on posting your "windfall" screenshots. Post your odometer this morning and then next Monday morning to get a true sense of what you make. Also are you willing to admit how many hours you spend offline deadheading back to spots? I bet you really worked around 60 hours.


@TXqwi3812 Ok so if you really want to learn how this job is done I will share valuable information with you but you must promise to stop fooling with the system and instead bear down and grind it out for a while on X for 4-6 hours straight. So now i'm going to answer your question regarding deadheading back into town and how frequently I do this. In short not often due to my strip club strategy. There is a club located way out on every single freeway in every direction. Some examples are PT's near 75 and LBJ in the northeast. You've got Buc's Wild near Royal and 35E in the northwest. Tigers is due East. When you are sent out to Timbuktu you only need to deadhead to one of these places then put 4 hot and horney rich guys in your car and take them back into uptown. It's all really weird I know but strip clubs are the lifeblood of the night driver. Now I'll admit that this component of the job is a little easier on me because as you all know I am a very compliant ant and preach compliance from the rooftops. I am so compliant that Uber has decided to pair me exclusively with the employees of these establishments rather than the patrons. I will watch one busted ass Uber after the next pull through and load up 4 former NCAA D1 football players. Once it's my turn I pull up and I kid you not 9 times out of 10 it is a kind quiet and stone cold sober lady just leaving work. I throw on my chilled to the max playlist and we don't say a word. (PS never in your life should you strike up conversations with strippers, and I hate that I feel like I need to tell some of you that. Moreover you better never look back and make sure your rear view mirror is pointed at the ceiling because if you accidentally make eye contact with them through the rear view mirror that is the King Kong of creepy. Remember, for you are just a wee ant and should be humbled meek and mild in their presence. They will tip you cash always, even if you make a wrong turn or do something stupid you can still count on a tip from these folks even if they hate you. That's why you need to always try at least once to refuse the tip but that will make them want to tip you more and you may accept the tip when they invariably insist you take the tip for a second time. Remember, we are but wee ants in a world full of important people and we are not entitled nor ever in any way deserving of any gratuity whatsoever. But I digress, most of you are non-compliant so you will be hauling the football players back into town anyways.

Learn to work the clubs, that's the secret to getting back into town. There you have it. Now you have the information you need.

Signed: Ian Richard Markham aka "The Trip Factory"


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok so if you really want to learn how this job is done


 I don't doubt your anting skills. But if you tack on the offline hours and take away the tolls you are around $24 an hour and that is before expenses. Not bad but not life changing money.

You need to stop preaching that people can make a real living doing this in the DFW market if you just grind it out by posting your misleading screenshots.

Do you check your odometer from Monday - Monday to see how many miles you driven? Let's see what you are actually making. And also be honest about your total hours.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I don't doubt your anting skills. But if you tack on the offline hours and take away the tolls you are around $24 an hour and that is before expenses. Not bad but not life changing money.
> 
> You need to stop preaching that people can make a real living doing this in the DFW market if you just grind it out by posting your misleading screenshots.
> 
> Do you check your odometer from Monday - Monday to see how many miles you driven? Let's see what you are actually making. And also be honest about your total hours.


Please repost this in the Dallas forum as a reply to a post entitled "This needs to be re-posted in the Dallas forum due to important geographic information contained within that is unique to this locale"

Thanks


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

Looks like a good week to me. My avg per trip is a little higher than that, but I have no where near the amount of trips though.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Serial killer name
Serial killer eyes



TXqwi3812 said:


> You need to stop preaching that people can make a real living doing this in the DFW market if you just grind it out by posting your misleading screenshots.


Remember the name Ian Richard Markham



Ian Richard Markham said:


> In short not often due to my strip club strategy. There is a club located way out on every single freeway in every direction.


Check



Ian Richard Markham said:


> Signed: Ian Richard Markham aka "The Trip Factory"


Narcissist

Check



Ian Richard Markham said:


> It's all really weird I know but strip clubs are the lifeblood of the night driver.


Dear god.....
Check


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

dauction said:


> Yes but not if you have to buy a new Phone to pay for the one on fire
> 
> View attachment 321863


??


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I’m clearly doing something wrong ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Keep your chin up @ColumbusRides hang in there and never give up. Did you know an ant can live for 14 days underwater and still survive?!?! Don't you remember dousing anthills and lighting them on fire when you were a kid but the anthill always returned a day or two later? We ants are some of the most resilient creatures in the world.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

The real question is: did you shower?


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Post the screen with the bar graph for each day please.


Plus roughly 495 cash tips and $120 kickbacks in Vegas.

Stop being a Debbie downer. I make $1.76 per mile driven. Need more? Some of us can do this gig, some can't and cry about their plot in life. Man up and just do it , or quit


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

justfacts said:


> Plus roughly 495 cash tips and $120 kickbacks in Vegas.
> 
> Stop being a Debbie downer. I make $1.76 per mile driven. Need more? Some of us can do this gig, some can't and cry about their plot in life. Man up and just do it , or quit


Holy mother you kill it son.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Exactly only 70 rides will pay for the rental. They gave me a spotless 2017 nissan altima. I've always stayed away from rentals because the ride requirements was always ridiculous high around 120 rides which would only cover some of the rental payment and you would still have to pay out of pocket some. When i saw this deal I jumped on it. Ive had the vehicle for 3 months now and they cover all maintenance including oil changes. I just got the brakes and rotors done on this car and I didn't have to pay a penny. For a full time driver like myself its a great deal.


How much gas do you pay a week ?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> How much gas do you pay a week ?


Last week I spent $125 in gas but normally its between $110-140. Its a 2017 Nissan Altima thats gets about 30mpg. I live in San Diego so we're paying close to $4/gallon im currently paying $3.69/gallon which is some of the cheapest in the county. I dont deadhead anywhere to get rides. Its normally busy anywhere in San Diego so i will park down the street from my last dropoff and wait. Since I drive full time dead heading to receive requests can be a $30-60 loss weekly and potentially a $120-200 loss monthly. I avoid pickups past 5 minutes and 2 miles away unless im in a remote area where I might have to be more flexible. Limiting your expenses in this job is of huge importance.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Last week I spent $125 in gas but normally its between $110-140. Its a 2017 Nissan Altima thats gets about 30mpg. I live in San Diego so we're paying close to $4/gallon im currently paying $3.69/gallon which is some of the cheapest in the county. I dont deadhead anywhere to get rides. Its normally busy anywhere in San Diego so i will park down the street from my last dropoff and wait. Since I drive full time dead heading to receive requests can be a $30-60 loss weekly and potentially a $120-200 loss monthly. I avoid pickups past 5 minutes and 2 miles away unless im in a remote area where I might have to be more flexible. Limiting your expenses in this job is of huge importance.


Just paid $2.69, stop watching CNN lol.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Just paid $2.69, stop watching CNN lol.


Close to $4 is expensive. Here in Miami that's the price (between $3.7 and $3.9) and tourists from other states tell me Miami gas is insanely expensive.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Chorch said:


> Close to $4 is expensive. Here in Miami that's the price (between $3.7 and $3.9) and tourists from other states tell me Miami gas is insanely expensive.


Jeez, we are still under $3 at most places. Off the highways are now over $3.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Last week I spent $125 in gas but normally its between $110-140. Its a 2017 Nissan Altima thats gets about 30mpg. I live in San Diego so we're paying close to $4/gallon im currently paying $3.69/gallon which is some of the cheapest in the county. I dont deadhead anywhere to get rides. Its normally busy anywhere in San Diego so i will park down the street from my last dropoff and wait. Since I drive full time dead heading to receive requests can be a $30-60 loss weekly and potentially a $120-200 loss monthly. I avoid pickups past 5 minutes and 2 miles away unless im in a remote area where I might have to be more flexible. Limiting your expenses in this job is of huge importance.


I like your thinking, my market is also good


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

In San Francisco it's even worse. Probably 4+ dollars.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

$2.45 this morning off I-40 and Coors, at least gas is cheap in ABQ.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Just paid $2.69, stop watching CNN lol.


Agree.

It's been 2.60 at Sam's Club lately. It has come down .10 over the past few weeks.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Agree.
> 
> It's been 2.60 at Sam's Club lately. It has come down .10 over the past few weeks.


Sam's Club? Lol thats still a thing? I thought they we're all costcos now.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Sam's Club? Lol thats still a thing? I thought they we're all costcos now.


https://20somethingfinance.com/sams-club-vs-costco/
According to this, Sams has more locations. Sometimes we live in a bubble and don't realize it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I had no clue. I remember a Sams club in San diego when i was young but can’t remember seeing any since. Just Costco’s down here.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> I had no clue. I remember a Sams club in San diego when i was young but can't remember seeing any since. Just Costco's down here.


If you go just a little North of San Diego you will see Sam 's Club.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Post the screen with the bar graph for each day please.


Ok

How am I doin

It should be noted that Tuesday and Saturday I basically took off or I probably could have grossed 2k


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Ok
> 
> How am I doin
> 
> It should be noted that Tuesday and Saturday I basically took off or I probably could have grossed 2k


Nice numbers but still need to know how many miles you drove for the week to get those numbers. Then we can tell if it was good or not.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> View attachment 321821


That is a good week... you don't pay any taxes after your expenses..
It is a grind, but grinding on your terms.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Nice numbers but still need to know how many miles you drove for the week to get those numbers. Then we can tell if it was good or not.


Lol

This is a leased vehicle

And even if it wasnt, your lack of logic and common sense is staggering


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> Lol
> 
> This is a leased vehicle
> 
> *And even if it wasnt, your lack of logic and common sense is staggering*


Nice response, if you drove 3000 miles for those earnings than no I would not consider that a good week. If you drove 1500 miles for those earnings then yes I would say it is a good week. But since I lack logic and common sense according to you I guess what I think does not matter does it.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

The time online should be all the info a rational minded intelligent individual should need. 

Sorry to be so frankly honest


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> The time online should be all the info a rational minded intelligent individual should need.
> 
> Sorry to be so frankly honest


So now I'm not rational minded or intelligent. Sorry I don't know your market, I have no idea if you average 20 MPH or 45 MPH.

What do you want to hear? Oh Great job you are killing it, wish I could make the money you are.

Why can't you simply say I drove this many miles so us simple minded people can figure out your earnings per mile driven including dead miles.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> View attachment 321821


Congrats! Post that for the assholes posting about how to "sabotage" Uber!


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

well what about engine blow up fund and lets just think about all that social security your not getting

sabotage uber i think they dont need help doing real good on their own


----------



## vegasheat1 (May 22, 2019)

Anyone here driving in Las Vegas?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> View attachment 321821


Where the hell do you drive? I want some of that action. I'm lucky to make that much in a month here in Houston.


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

Pretty typical week doing it part time after my day job, using a used 2011 Ford Fusion hybrid purchased for $5500 earlier this year. I think around 700 miles driven for the week.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

The point is do you think it is a good week . Who cares what anyone else thinks ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

If you can't reproduce it next week, then yes, it was a good week.

If you can get the same result every week, it was an average week.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

more and more ants on the road , so clearing 1000 after expenses is good.
You are making 1000, even though less overall pings available.


----------



## Just Chillin (Apr 22, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Nice numbers but still need to know how many miles you drove for the week to get those numbers. Then we can tell if it was good or not.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> View attachment 321821


You'd never make near that in my area (VA)


----------



## 19kdrives (May 23, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> View attachment 321821


It's a good week. You can hit $2,200 per week NP.


----------



## randall mcdaniel (Mar 6, 2019)

Nima, 

What happened to your uncle's car? Did he finally get tired of your freeloading?


----------

